# What is this Costa Rican Dart Frog? (blue sided dart frog)



## Quaz

Only information is that is was found on this site

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... E%26sa%3DN

They call it a blue sided arrow frog and it was found in costa rica


----------



## Brian Ferriera

Wow thats a new one I never seen that before its got a pumilio like look to it.
Brian


----------



## flyangler18

It does have a certain pumilio familiarity to it, but I've never seen one that looks like that- good find!


----------



## Quaz

it does look very pumilio-like. The skin is very slimmy though, a lot like a hystironicus


----------



## Julio

looks like a pumilio hybrid


----------



## Quaz

Why would you say it looks like a hybrid? 

I'm really interested if someone can accurately identify it though.


----------



## Julio

i meant it could be a hybrid


----------



## Catfur

Perhaps it's a form of minutus, they tend to have blue bellies.


----------



## trow

Cool get me a couple of those please :wink:


----------



## germanfrogman

Hello,

this frog is an Oophaga sylvatica from Ecuador...

All the Best


----------

